# Union Politics



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

I always found it a little disturbing that a secretary or receptionist could vote in our elections and on such matters as labor contracts. But I really find hard to swallow them running for office. Do any of your locals have non-electricians holding office?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

If they are members in good standing they have every right to vote and/or run for office.

Winning that office is another matter entirely.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Celtic said:


> If they are members in good standing they have every right to vote and/or run for office.
> 
> Winning that office is another matter entirely.


 Thats true but it still feels funny to me. Should they have a say on our tool list etc? They do. I'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Next on the tool list: Keyboards and bringing coffee to the GF.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you honestly believe a dozen or so office staff votes will have any bearing in a 3000 +/- vote election?

If the answer is YES - then shame of the members that opted NOT to vote because their "vote doesn't count".


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

daddymack said:


> I always found it a little disturbing that a secretary or receptionist could vote in our elections and on such matters as labor contracts. But I really find hard to swallow them running for office. Do any of your locals have non-electricians holding office?


Aren't your office staff in a separate division?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Fairly sure office staff do not vote here, but we hae elections coming up and I think I need to know for sure!:blink:


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

I have a problem with electricians in office in my local.

WTF does an electrician know about running a business?

I want real businessmen running the show, get rid of the electricians who took some night courses (or to be perfectly honest, electricians with Fathers in office).


----------

